# 8pt buck



## fshnjon (Feb 25, 2008)

I had 4 bucks come by my stand sat evening ,the 1st was a 10 -12 pt ,got nervous and went behind the stand ,to more smaller came right to the stand ,then this 8 pt came to within 15 yards , all came within 15 mins ,around 6:00 pm sat .


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice buck!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Buck...make sure you enter our OGF Buck Contest!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck...thanks for sharing


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice buck,,,,,,I think though your camera date needs reset.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Cool deer, I love big 8 pointers.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Congrats on the big buck!


----------

